
Show HN: Compile Time Reflection in C++ for Serialization Functions - cjwoodall
http://cwoodall.com/blog/2018/02/24/using-clang-and-python-to-generate-cpp-struct-serde-fns.htmlw
======
jepler
correct URL is [http://cwoodall.com/blog/2018/02/24/using-clang-and-
python-t...](http://cwoodall.com/blog/2018/02/24/using-clang-and-python-to-
generate-cpp-struct-serde-fns.html)

~~~
cjwoodall
Thanks for the correction.

